# are 'FCtF' and 'Elements of Magic' fairly compatible?



## paulewaug (Sep 12, 2002)

I would figure they will be since 4CtF adds Super powers to the base rules and tEoM Replaces the existing magic system entirely, but I was wondering how well they might work Together?

Do you think they will complement each other well?
Or is this idea totally wacked?!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2002)

Absolutely.   The superpowers in 4C2F do not overlap with any other area of rules, so they can be used with any rules you like.


----------



## paulewaug (Sep 12, 2002)

cool, this opens up all kinds of possibilities...thanks!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 17, 2002)

The rules can complement each other quite nicely, especially if you want a Doctor Strange type character -- or any other comic book mage.  I've been out of touch with comics for a long time, so he's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## paulewaug (Sep 18, 2002)

hey Cyberzombie,
that's ok I have hardly read any comics in the last few years either.

But it would be fun to do a Dr. Strange teamed up with the Hulk and Blade type of game.

One Character using tEoM, one using 4CtF, and a 3e Fighter w/maybe a few low powers to jazz him up.

I think the compatability of these products is Great!
I imagne they could make d20 Modern a good game even if it doesn't start out that way!

I am really looking forward to what I hope will be a great magic system. I've been preyy unhappy with DnD style magic for all 3 versions.  When we played a hybrid 1e/2e game we made wizards that used Mana points kind of like a cross between 3e Wizards and Sorcerers.  
I am running my current 'play group' through WotC's 'Adventure Path' series of modules using mostly standard 3e  rules, but once those are over I am going to try to get them to branch out and try some new stuff.

And I think using Both of these supplements will really help to create a great and colorful atmosphere!

I was bummed to see "Death" come out before tEoM, even though it will be a while before I could make a new campaign I'm excited to download all of the info into my brain!

Maybe if it is out soon enough I'll run a special 
Halloween "one-off" game using it..
I've been wanting to revisit the Keep of the Borderlands for a while...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 24, 2002)

Sorry about the delays.  You learn a whole lot very quickly when you're doing you very first full-scale game product!  I'm getting it done asap, though.  I can guarantee it'll be out long before Halloween, though.

I'll be interested to see exactly how the two products work together.  I plan on using tEoM with Spycraft in a sort of X-Files campaign, myself.


----------



## paulewaug (Sep 25, 2002)

Well I would rather waite a bit longer for a 
"Really Awesome Product"tm ,
 than have it rushed to completion and have wierd little problems with it.  
Best to get it perfect first! 
 Cool!
I am very excited.

tEoM with Spycarft huh? It Is flexable!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Sep 27, 2002)

paulewaug said:
			
		

> *tEoM with Spycarft huh? It Is flexable! *




Well, that's the fun of the d20 system.  You have to work a little bit to get things to fit perfectly (Spycraft uses some new rules to cover modern combat, so I'll have to adjust things in tEoM to match) but you don't have to work very hard.  At least if it's a good product.


----------

